# Fair prices for Used Trails West trailers?



## darkhorse84 (May 27, 2012)

I'm looking at two used trailers:

Trailer 1: 2008 Trails West "Royale" for $7,000. 2 horse straight load, 7'6". (allegedly good condition).

Trailer 2: 1994 Trails West Sierra II for $4,900. Clean 2 horse bumper-pull trailer. Rear tack with 3 saddle swing-out rack and bridle racks. Large dressing room up front. Drop-down, sliding windows on horse head side, sliders on the tail side. Mangers underneath a grain/feeding trough. Spring assisted ramp for loading. Adjustable divider, rubber mats over wood floor. Overhead vents throughout. Trailer is equipped with sway bar and electric brakes. This trailer is in great shape and has very little surface rust near rivets"

Are those fair asking prices? What's YOUR preference from the info given?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I personally like trailer 2 better just because i dont like straight loads and it seems to have alot more for alot less. If its in good condition that would definitely be my first choice.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the height of the second trailer? What height trailer do you need? Of the two, it seems trailer #2 is more trailer for less $$$....which would make it the obvious pick -- but there is much that can't be known based solely on those two descriptions that could easily change that answer.


----------



## darkhorse84 (May 27, 2012)

themacpack said:


> What is the height of the second trailer? What height trailer do you need? Of the two, it seems trailer #2 is more trailer for less $$$....which would make it the obvious pick -- but there is much that can't be known based solely on those two descriptions that could easily change that answer.


The height of the trailer #2 is (I believe) 7 ft. from our discussion over the phone. Do I _need_ a 7'6" trailer... probably not. But it's nice to know it's available if I need it. Trailer #1 is also newer by 14 years.
.
I'm naturally drawn to the lower price of #2, but of course I worry about condition. He says it has some rust, but not much. That, of course, can be a matter of opinion. 

I guess my other pressing question is that if they are indeed all they say they are condition-wise, are the asking prices fair, and what do YOU think would be a fair offer? Sadly, there is no Blue Book for horse trailers.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Depends i guess. I really like trails west and their older trailers imo were hardier than their newer stuff but it really depends on how well the sellers took care of them.


----------

